# First trip to the range with new handgun



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Made it to the range yesterday with my new Taurus PT92. Had to wait for my wifes and my schedule to be free on a weekday as she had never fired a handgun and hadn't fired any firearm in over 30 years. So she wasn't wanting to be around a bunch of experience shooters for her first experience.
We went to an outdoor range as the weather was great. Started with the 3 yard station and only loaded a single round for her. First shot was low and to the left. As she got more comfortable we added more rounds to the magazine and her groupings ended up mainly to the left, though not low. When we moved to a 7 yard station for her shot placement wasn't very good scattered high and low, by that time she fired 80+ rounds and her arm was getting a little fatigued.

I was pretty consistent for the 100+ rounds I put down range. One 15 round grouping at 3 yards stayed in an area of 3" by 1". At the 7 yard station they weren't that tight, for the first time out I was happy.

When we got home wife said she had fun and is wanting to get her own handgun, so I guess I know where our tax return money will be spent. 

Didn't have any problems with our PT92 or the 200 rounds of Windchester ammo. 

It was a good day :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are nice guns from what I've heard, and probably the only taurus I've liked besides the revolvers (not really a revolver guy). She'll get better and better, just keep taking her out to practice. My GF has been getting real good with the Cougar (and it's fun to see her get so happy as she progesses). It's tons of fun!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now you got a life time shooting partener. Nothing like a good day at the range. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had PT92 long ago and to this day regret getting rid of it. 

Nice to see that you got your wife interested. I'm still working on mine.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Those are nice guns from what I've heard, and probably the only taurus I've liked besides the revolvers (not really a revolver guy). She'll get better and better, just keep taking her out to practice. My GF has been getting real good with the Cougar (and it's fun to see her get so happy as she progesses). It's tons of fun!
> 
> -Jeff-


We looked at the Cougar and it fit very nice in our hands. Only thing I didn't like was the safety.

Its still being considered for when my wife gets more comfortable.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir by all means let her pick the one she likes. She knows what feels good to her. She will enjoy shooting it and want to shoot more. The more she shoots the better she will become. Good luck. :smt1099


----------

